# حد يقدر يقوللي إزاي أقرأ ال Atita أنا غرقااااااااااااااااان



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (28 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة’’’ 
إلي كل زملائي المهندسين القدماء والجدد... أنا الحمد لله لسه خريج جديد وللأسف لسه ماأخدتش البيزك لأني مرتبط بميعاد التقدم للجيش بعد شهرين تقريبا,,,
المهم أنا الحمد لله لقيت شركة رضيت تدربني من غير ورق الجيش أو البيزك,, بس المشكلة انهم أول مادخلت أعطوني ملف بي دي إف بيحوي كتاب ال Atita , وقالوا ليا حاول تقرا فيه علي قد ماتقدر.
الكتاب علي فكرة موجود علي المنتدي هنا , فيه أحد الزملاء واضعة علي المنتدي, وهو عندي لو أي حد عاوزه.
المهم, الكتاب أكتر من 4500 صفحة,, أنا عاوز حد يساعدني ويقولي ابدأ اقراه ازاي,, بمعني أبدأ بأي جزء وبأي ترتيب,, وهل فيه طريقه فنيه معينه لقرايتة.
وإذا كان مثلا قدامي أجزاء أقدر أطبعها من الكتاب, أبدأ بأي جزء,

طلب أخير., لو فيه حد في مصر عنده الكتاب ده مطبوع وعنده استعداد يساعدني أصور نسخة منه , يتفضل ويقول وجزاه الله خيرا,, لأن الكتاب ضخم جدا والقراية من علي شاشة الكمبيوتر مرهقه جدا وتكلفة طباعته كله مكلفة ,, ياريت تساعدوني أحدد بعض المواضيع والعناوين ذات الأولوية للطباعة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (4 أكتوبر 2007)

ايه ياجماعة مفيش ردود ليييييييييييييييييه,,
مفيش ولا واحد ذاكر الأتيتا قبل كده,,أمال شغالين ازاي في مجال الطيران في الصيانة


----------



## akram38 (18 ديسمبر 2013)

حبيبى انا عاوز الكتاب دة لكن الرابط لايعمل شكرا


----------



## hopeeghospital (5 يناير 2014)

مشكوووووووور


----------

